# Beeswax



## exchangebees (Oct 14, 2017)

Hey Alana,
How much beeswax do you have available and what city/state is it located in? I work with commercial buyers internationally. If you have any questions feel free to contact me anytime at (916) 708-3488 Greg


----------

